# block paving clean



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Any cleaning agents worth using prior to the pressure wash to make it much quicker?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Wldnt bother to be honest. I've done a few these last few weeks and just a decent washer and a dirt blaster lance



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Great results there .. conservatory patio looks new again :thumb:

My own experience was not so great. 

Have cleaned the Mrs's 2 or 3 times. Last time I noticed there was movement underneath the paving. I must have disturbed whatever is underneath


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You'll prob need to re-do the sand inbetween the bricks once it's dried with some kiln dried sand. I'd pour loads of weedkiller down there first too (day before you jetwash).

If jetwashing displaces the patio then something can't have been right in the first place.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Didn't know you could jetwash dogs. But its really bought the colour back to life


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Nothing other than time and a decent patio cleaning nozzle works the best in my experience. It's a messy mucky job tho

Did ours a few weeks ago and it's amazing the difference. Definitely get some kiln dried sand to brush down the gaps you clear out

Fair to say the previous owners never bothered
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

